# Warning for Cohutta WMA



## Etoncathunter (Sep 1, 2013)

For those of you who don't know me, I am a 911 dispatcher with Murray county. Normally we are discouraged from discussing what goes on with the public, but after explaining to our area USFS officer about this site and all the people here that are headed to the mountains soon for scouting trips and hunting I was told to go ahead and give a heads up to people.  In the last few weeks we have had a large increase in the vehicle break in occurring at the trail head parking spots around Cohutta. Today alone I was told of 5 vehicles between the 3 forks area and Murray's lake. A person or persons have been breaking into vehicles and stealing EVERYTHING in the vehicle. She advised me that they have been taking, wallets, keys, credit cards, registration cards, anything of value inside, and even stealing the batteries, and other parts out of the vehicles. I just wanted to give everyone that might be heading up there in the near future to scout or are planing extended trips during either bow season or the rifle hunts a heads up. I'm sure the last thing anyone here would appreciate is to come out of the woods at dark to find your vehicle stripped and looking at a 5-15mi hike back to pavement and/or cell service.


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 1, 2013)

WOW    Thanks


----------



## ben300win (Sep 1, 2013)

Ironically last year opening weekend of bow season there was some folks that stopped at my truck and started yelling, like is anyone there?. I am wondering if there was a group of folks that were hoping folks would be far enough off the road that they would not hear their truck being vandalized. I bet on of the hunters catches then during open season they may be following a blood trail. Theirs.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 1, 2013)

That is one scenario that worries me (beyond the obvious of someone on her getting ripped off). Someone coming out of the woods with a loaded deer rifle, catching an idiot destroying their vehicle has the potential to not end so well, for either party.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 1, 2013)

Hmmmm. When I read the op, I started thinking coming out of the woods in this situation wouldn't be an accident.

Just hope it is someone with a badge.

Someone, prefer Leo type, hunting the scum. 2 legged bear hunt if you will



Etoncathunter said:


> That is one scenario that worries me (beyond the obvious of someone on her getting ripped off). Someone coming out of the woods with a loaded deer rifle, catching an idiot destroying their vehicle has the potential to not end so well, for either party.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive heard about the increase lately, but its been happening for years.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 1, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Ive heard about the increase lately, but its been happening for years.



No doubt it's been going on for a while. I was a member on a Ga hiking forum for a while and it was mentioned off and on on there. This year though it seems more prevalent.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 1, 2013)

thank you for the info..not much we can do about protecting our vehicles when we are miles back n the woods..but we can keep'm cleaned out of anything valuable(s)..


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 1, 2013)

Bobby Jackson said:


> thank you for the info..not much we can do about protecting our vehicles when we are miles back n the woods..but we can keep'm cleaned out of anything valuable(s)..



Very true, but have to be careful still. They are not just stealing items from the vehicles, but are also taking parts.  Several of the ones today had batteries stolen as well. Also going by some of the traffic (reading between the lines so to speak) it seems in some cases, even the wheels might be being stolen.


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Maybe LEO or USFS puts out a few trail cams to catch these vermin. Cameras are everywhere else these days.


----------



## rigderunner (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the warning I beleive somebody will wind up parking and goin up in the woods to watch there stuff and catch whos doin it and you might be sending the meat wagon up there its ridiculous how people will break into an honest persons property when there off enjoying something


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 2, 2013)

I camped there Saturday night. Drove, parked the truck, and walked several different mountain sections for 2 days and had no problems.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 2, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> Very true, but have to be careful still. They are not just stealing items from the vehicles, but are also taking parts.  Several of the ones today had batteries stolen as well. Also going by some of the traffic (reading between the lines so to speak) it seems in some cases, even the wheels might be being stolen.





X-2....My BIL has a Garage in Dville Ga and scum jumped
his fence and cut catalytic converts off 6 cars and stole
batteries from 5.......


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 2, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2....My BIL has a Garage in Dville Ga and scum jumped
> his fence and cut catalytic converts off 6 cars and stole
> batteries from 5.......



Time for a special episode of....Bait Car! 
Hope these vermin get caught or "disappear" in the woods if you get my drift.


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 2, 2013)

I lock my doors and toolbox everytime I park my truck anywhere.

Never leave firearms, wallets, or anything of major value inside..

Locks aren't going to keep anybody out that wants in, but at least they want get anything other than a pack of gum..

I've actually thought of hiding a trail cam near my truck to see what happens when I'm gone.

I've gotten a couple of weird notes left on my windshield in the past on 2 different wma's.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Sep 4, 2013)

was on cohutta labor day and was walking back up the road to my truck because I came back out at the base of the mountain and met a forrest ranger who proceeded to check me and my buddy.  He was very nice and said he was on the way to a call at three forks parking lot about a vehicle being broken into and he said he would check my truck to make sure it was not broken into as well.  Luckily it had not been!


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it would be good that thief got caught by the victim maybe the trash wouldlearn  its not nice to steal peoples stuff


----------



## swwifty (Sep 4, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but where is 3 forks area and Murray's lake? I've been to Cohutta a bit, but for some reason those locations don't ring a bell.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 4, 2013)

3 forks is to the NE near cow pen mtn. Murrays lake is at the end of FS17b off FS17 (west cowpen rd) about 1/2 way between mill creek rd and old hwy 2.


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 4, 2013)

Why LEOs don't set up a sting on places like this is beyond me. 
Chatooga was having the same problem. Upper Hooch the same.


----------



## birddog52 (Sep 5, 2013)

MY GUESS TO MUCH WORK HOT & BUGGEE AND BORING LONG HOURS BUT  A TRAIL CAMEREA WOULD WORK ( i LIKE THE IDEA OF A HOT LOAD OF SIXS IN THE BACKSIDE ABOUT THE TIME HE BREAKS THE WINDOW THEN LET HIM FIGURE IT OUT ITS NOT HEALTHY TO STEAL)


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Sep 5, 2013)

River Rambler said:


> Why LEOs don't set up a sting on places like this is beyond me.



No $$Money$$ in it.

No offense intended to any cops..but..its true.

a whole day wasted sitting in the woods and they would be way behind in the ticket/citation quota..


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 5, 2013)

*Hope they get caught*

Sure would be nice to dislocate their arms and legs. Then they couldn't wipe themselves for about 6 months.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I'm not going to second guess my officers. The county for the most part doesn't patrol the mountains other than certain contracted times. That leaves the ENTIRE section of NF here, not just cohutta, but peeples lake, and other areas as well to our very few USFS officers. I asked about doing a "bait car" and I was told that the subject or subjects is not using a set pattern. They may hit 1 area hard, then ignore it and go after a completely different area for a few weeks.  You can't just have your limited officers tied up on a 24/7 stake out for weeks at a time, and trail type cameras are of limited use. We all know here how easy they are for people to spot and how easy they are to take or destroy.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 5, 2013)

Let's pool together some resources and get a really nice bait car and leave it there...

...with about 2 dozen hungry rattlesnakes inside.


----------



## glad to be alive (Sep 9, 2013)

I am former Law Enforcement and I have been in Cohutta 9 times since the first of August.  I set up my Blackout Trial cam every time I leave the vehicle.  Only have one Coyote picture using my tire as a fire hydrant and 2 NFS vehicles.  Looks like the officers are running license plates.   It might be that I'm not leaving the vehicle overnight, but a trail cam is worth giving these - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -'s what they have coming.   Over the Labor Day weekend I was flagged down by a hiker who's car was broken into and the battery stolen.  Oh by the way,  He traveled here from Texas to hike the Cohutta mountains.  What a warm Southern Welcome he received.  Let's catch these people.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 9, 2013)

This past Saturday I was talking to a couple at an AT trailhead.  The guy saw my side arm, and said "I see you have a side arm.  I need to get one too.  Not for the people, I mean...but for the animals."  To which I replied "Oh.  No....mine isn't for the animals.  It's for the people."
Hahaha.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 9, 2013)

Killer Kyle said:


> This past Saturday I was talking to a couple at an AT trailhead.  The guy saw my side arm, and said "I see you have a side arm.  I need to get one too.  Not for the people, I mean...but for the animals."  To which I replied "Oh.  No....mine isn't for the animals.  It's for the people."
> Hahaha.



Sadly mine is too.  I carry for the possibility of a problem animal.  But most likely I will not draw on an animal but a human.  Thats kinda messed up if you ask me.   Seriously though I like the idea of placing a trail camera on your own car when have to leave it vulnerable.


----------



## Roscoe Jasper (Sep 12, 2013)

This got me thinking...an idea for next time I'm hunting on any kind of land that's easily accessible by the public.  I'm just going to boobie trap my truck.  Setup some sort of electroshock rig that'll give them a good jerk if they enter the vehicle.  Or any kind of boobie trap really would be the best idea.  Just rig up your truck and anyone trying to break in is in for a world of hurt.


----------



## alansentell (Sep 12, 2013)

We have problems like that around lake guntersville during duck season every year, last year they went onto my buddys truck and even stole his almost worn out work boots. Guys my dad always to me a man that will steal will kill you so be careful. I dont lock my truck and always leave a window open at least that way I wont have to replace windows. I hope they get caught and thrown under the jail, most likly meth heads so watch out.          alan


----------



## snook24 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks a ton! Glad we are hunting a different wma this bow season but ill keep it in mind for the gun hunt!


----------



## scott stokes (Sep 15, 2013)

It looks like the reward must be greater than the punish ment.i think we need to change that


----------



## sfoxwoody (Sep 18, 2013)

I was up there most of the day yesterday scouting in the Hickory Creek/Rice Camp areas, there were no vehicles in the parking lot when we got there but when I came back to the truck in between trails there were two vehicles parked in the lot. I ALWAYS snap a pic of the vehicles from the back so I get the tag in it, just incase I get broke into. That would at least be a starting point for LE to check. Just an idea.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Sep 19, 2013)

I was up there on the small game opener hadnt made it far and heard someone stop at my truck so i went back i saw a girl behind my truck when she saw me she ran back to a beat up honda and they drove away quickly


----------



## ImageMaster (Sep 24, 2013)

With this economy, it's sadly likely to get worse.


----------



## DMGun (Oct 4, 2013)

Breaking in to the vehicle of a HUNTER is not too smart...


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 6, 2013)

DMGun said:


> Breaking in to the vehicle of a HUNTER is not too smart...



Neither are meth heads.


----------



## Charl (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 18, 2013)

Good news there


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 18, 2013)

very good news.


----------



## Hoss78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hang em


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Oct 18, 2013)

job well done on the capture and arrest of the alleged/accused burglar..
if he is guilty I hope he pays dearly..

thanx from the local sportsman to all involved in his arrest.


----------



## jimboknows (Oct 23, 2013)

My wife is in law enforcement and this guy looks like many of the methheads she deals with


----------



## David Parker (Oct 23, 2013)

jimboknows said:


> My wife is in law enforcement and this guy looks like many of the methheads she deals with




Scab to skin ratio gives them away everytime BUSTED!


----------

